# need opinions fast



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay so long story short, I'm looking for a second horse. I'm looking to adopt a mustang but cannot decide. But need to cry soon before I lose a spot on the trailer.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

And more


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I like one of the first 2 myself…..the blue roan or the buckskin……both 5 yo. Mares 5 yo gelding nice too. I would probably not pick a 3 yr old. Based on looks only-as that is really all we have to go on. Keep in mind they may be way off on age, and 3 is just too close to too young to ride. JMHO


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

narrow it down first by gender. then by age, then look at conformation.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I personally like the Buckskin mare (Tag number 0695) and the Dapple Gray Gelding (Tag number 7460). I like the gelding more, he is a good square horse, well built in my opinion, even if he might be a bit cow-hocked. The mare is good and square also, looks a bit bigger, but seems a bit strait in the hocks. I like them more than the others, they are a good age in my opinion also. Both are 5 yr old and should be full grown with their general confirmation set in stone. Someone with more experience might tell you different but those are my choices.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks guys I like the buckskin mare, the bay roan is 2 years old gelding, and both Grey geldings.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Love the buckskin in the first batch, but I also like the bay in the top row of the 2nd group.
Buckskin has a nice neck, decent muscling, and her legs ought to look a bit better after a trim. Back's a bit long, but I could live with that.

Wish the picture of the bay were a little larger, but she/he has a nice butt and shoulder. Well muscled gaskin. I'd bet this one could go and go and go while other horses pooped out!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the bay with the 2 socks and blaze, very pretty


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Still can't decide lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

as much fun as the ones with color are, the bay has the most balanced conformation by far.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I like the brown (third one in of the second batch) and the buckskin in the first batch the best. 

I do like the little bay roan in the second batch however he looks young.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah the roan is 2, age isn't a big factor. I don't mind young. I already have a5 year old coming. Here is another one...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

15hh 3 year old mare


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Go with the bay. The buck's going to go higher dollar just because of the color. Bay's are a dime a dozen; but that boy's got potential.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

They are all the same adoption fee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

